# Neutered Rusty :(



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Rusty is just over a year and was neutered last Thursday. He is absolutely miserable. I'm not sure how to help him and hoping you all may have a few suggestions.

He is badly razor burned almost the entire length of the penis and part o the scrotum.... He Has very sensitive so so when i groom him at home I use a 15 blade on face and feet otherwise he has issues...It's been 5 days and I dont think the incision is what is driving him nuts it's the burn... The first couple of days I was able to get some neosporin on there but now he bucks like a wild horse if i try to touch. he has an e collar on (which is a whole other issue) but the hairs and burn is making him so crazy he is constantly jumping and freaking out.... If I take the collar off he is glued to the area licking like crazy.... do i let him lick? There are no staples or sutures on the outside and he doesn't bite... Just licks... It looks clean... No redness or swelling on the incision just the razor burn all around the incision ... I feel so bad :-(


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My heart goes out to Rusty! Is he your white pooch? All my light colored poodles have sensitive skin too. I would recommend a cold compress (wrapped in a towel to protect his skin), and maybe some neosporin/witch hazel (if it looks infected). Aloe might also help but you'd have to keep the E-collar on so he doesn't ingest it. I hope this doesn't make him touchy for future belly grooming.

Just found this article: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5417734/treating_your_dogs_razor_burn_after.html



> That night was a pretty sleepless night for my husband, myself, and Mrs. Beasley. She kept jumping out of bed to lick herself and scratch. This irritated the area even more and by morning she was extremely red. I called the vets office and they told me to spray Benadryl on her to help reduce the itching and swelling. It helped to a certain degree, but did not resolve the problem. ...


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes he is actually apricot... That pic is old and light.. In fact Lola (the black pup next to him is taller and heavier than him now lol

ugh didn't even think about future groomings... I left the e collar off a little while and he actually napped about 15-20 min but when he popped up I put it back on.... I'll try aloe but he won't let me get near that area so it will be interesting.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jdcollins said:


> Yes he is actually apricot... That pic is old and light.. In fact Lola (the black pup next to him is taller and heavier than him now lol
> 
> ugh didn't even think about future groomings... I left the e collar off a little while and he actually napped about 15-20 min but when he popped up I put it back on.... I'll try aloe but he won't let me get near that area so it will be interesting.


Maybe he'll let you slide a cold compress under there, which will make him feel better, and then you can get the aloe on. 

Ugh, I hate that vets use the #40 blade, especially when it's in the hands of someone who doesn't know how to use it properly. I understand the need for it when performing surgical procedures, but I always ask them to try something else. I had an apricot too and he was very sensitive, along with a cream poodle who was the same. I don't use anything closer than a #10 on my silver or sable poodles or they'll get skin rashes/scratch themselves raw. I use a #15 on my black boy but I'm very careful. 

I hope poor Rusty feels better! There's nothing worse than razor burn on sensitive skin. Give him a hug from all of us.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I use 1/2 a benedryl before a show shave to keep any redness and irritation down. If it is irritated they scratch and make their face bleed. If he were mine I would give him 1/2 a benedryl. They also have a spray at the pet store with tea tree oil for itchy hot spots etc. Calming soothing. It works well. Wash it with soap and water (get all the soap off) then apply polysporin. Make him do it. He will be so thankful after, even if he thinks its the end of the world for 30 sec. That spray works well. You should have some anyway if he is sensitive. Good luck. I hope he feels better soon. Also don't allow licking as it can create more problems and open wounds (lick granuloma or dermatitis) infection.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I swear by Hypercal ointment for sores and scrapes - it is Hypericum and Calendula in a (I think) lanolin base, very soothing after an initial slight sting, and you can practically see the skin regrowing. I've used it on me, family, horses, cats and dogs - I asked a vet whether it was safe for animals, and she checked the Pharmacopia and assured me it was. Nelson's used to do it in the UK, but now only do the cream as standard - I occasionally get them to make up a special batch of tubes of the ointment for my family and friends.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks... I went out and got some... Now I need a second pair of hands... Him thinking it's the end ofthe world is an understatement lol and my gosh he is soooo strong!! U would think he's a 1000 lb bucking bronco... Boys!! Lol


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Bactine may help, it has a numbing agent and it is also an antiseptic.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

A groomer told me to use Desitin Diaper rash cream for razor burns. She swears by it. I have not used this myself so could not vouch for it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jdcollins said:


> Thanks... I went out and got some... Now I need a second pair of hands... Him thinking it's the end ofthe world is an understatement lol and my gosh he is soooo strong!! U would think he's a 1000 lb bucking bronco... Boys!! Lol


Is that Rusty in your new avi? If so, he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

So first I wanted to say thank you for all the replies with great advice/info. I went to the pharmacy and got a few things... one of them is just a can of "continuos spray aloe" which says burn relief... Only 2 ingredients ...aloe and lidocaine... So after talking the cone off (to give him a break) and cleansing the area I went to carefully spray (to avoid incision). He flipped when he heard the spray... So much so that the cone is still off and if he goes to lick I just hold up the can an he immediately stops, sits, and stares me down with the most serious spoo stink eye he can flash lol... at least he isnt bothering it... Cone will go back on shortly anyway. I did also get Benedryl and I think I hv Desetin around here somewhere... it looks better this afternoon.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Poor guy! I hope he's feeling better! Lily was spayed Friday and I was dismayed to see razor burn around her incision. I love our vet (and I'm sure it was a tech who did this) but I really think they should be a bit more careful! Lily got some Rimadyl (4 days' worth) for discomfort. If Rusty isn't feeling better after trying all these things, perhaps the vet can prescribe something for a day or two so he can rest?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes that's rusty in my new avatar... He is a small standard but when freshly groomed he is very beautiful... He has a great face and he always looks so regal whatever he is doing... Now my Lola (who's grandpa treason won westminister in 2000) is a silly goofy girl.... She also has a beautiful face but she walks and runs and stands silly. There's a pic of her face in my album 

Rusty is def feeling better today but I still can't take the e collar off... He just wont leave it alone...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I bet Bag Balm would be perfect for this. It's useful for a 1001 things, on humans as well as pets. On second thought, it's kinda stinky and might provoke even more licking. Anyone ever used it for razor burn?


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

hmm ive never heard of bag balm? i'll look it up... he has grown quite weary of the e collar... he keeps banging it on everything on purpose because he has discovered it can come undone.. ugh... the razor burn is better and the incision looks good but there are a few spots that look suspicious like maybe the start of an infection today so i alligator wrestled him several times to keep neosporin on it ... by this evening those spots looked quite a bit better... i sure hope tomorrow we wake up and its healed enough to take the collar off.. tomorrow is day 8.. and to boot he is matting where the collor sits on the back side of his neck :-/ ugh and to think Lola gets done on the 31st...yikes! I may push that appt back a little


----------

